# Picked up my new truck today



## stihl sawing (Oct 9, 2017)

well new to me anyway, 2015 2500 Dodge Cummins, 31,000 miles


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 9, 2017)

Beautiful truck. I have a 6.7 ford diesel and I'll be the first to say the Cummins is king!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks, hard to believe how much more power it has over my 2000 5.9. Huge difference but it has 250,000 miles on it.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice truck , I love the trucks you can buy in the States , real power and size unlike the most of the stuff on offer over here .


----------



## Sagetown (Oct 10, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks, hard to believe how much more power it has over my 2000 5.9. Huge difference but it has 250,000 miles on it.
> 
> View attachment 606183


Congrats my friend. Hope you get at good ride out of it for as long as you have it. It's a looker.


----------



## Ryan A (Oct 19, 2017)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 19, 2017)

I been doin some mods. a winch goes on when I get back from hunting a couple weeks.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 29, 2017)

I put on a tailgate ladder this morning, makes it a lot easier getting in and out. my winch and mount should be here next week.


----------



## Ductape (Nov 8, 2017)

Great looking truck ! Now go ahead and delete all the emissions junk.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 8, 2017)

Ductape said:


> Great looking truck ! Now go ahead and delete all the emissions junk.


I will when the warrenty is up. put a 12,500 Westin winch on it.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 13, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> I will when the warrenty is up. put a 12,500 Westin winch on it.
> 
> View attachment 611610
> View attachment 611611
> View attachment 611612


I'm old school, I like the 05 body style better.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 13, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> I'm old school, I like the 05 body style better.




My father was always a Ford pick-up guy. When the new body style came out in 1980, he about had a heart attack.

He said the new body style lost all of it's soul. I tended to agree with him.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 17, 2017)

Don't know about the truck having a soul, all I need it to do is pull what I want and haul what I need and wallow in the mud a bit. and it has done all that already.


----------



## Ductape (Nov 26, 2017)

I dig the old guy step on the tailgate. After twenty some odd years of jumping off the backs of trucks, I cringe at even hopping out of a pickup bed today. Also, I like the sneakers.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 1, 2017)

Ductape said:


> I dig the old guy step on the tailgate. After twenty some odd years of jumping off the backs of trucks, I cringe at even hopping out of a pickup bed today. Also, I like the sneakers.


It does work rather nicely. for 40 bucks it was worth it.


----------

